# t5 combination



## sdlra (14 May 2011)

Just curious about what combination of bulbs to use at present using 4 x  39 watt t 5 which consists of 2 x plant pro and 2 x original.....lights on 9 hrs a day with all four on 4 four hrs per day ......thinking of getting rid of one of the originals and using a marine white......any suggestions or ideas would be helpful ps co2 and Ei doing method being used


----------



## Aquarium Plant Food UK (14 May 2011)

TBH, a thats a bit over my head with lights, I stick on what looks good  Might be a better idea to stick this in the general forum   I have a couple of tanks with Marine white in, they look pretty good. Try the combination see if you like it, the plants won't mind


----------



## Steve Smith (14 May 2011)

Cleaned up the double topic


----------



## sanj (16 May 2011)

I dont know your tank dimensions, but you most probably dont need all 4 on for 4 hours. It will probably be overkill and give you more algae issues, unles of course you can maintain co2 and nutrients in excess. It is generally easier to make light the limiting factor as it is the easiest aspect to control.

I have a similar situation where I have 4x 54 w except two lots as my tank is 8 ft long. I do use Plant pro on half the lights and keep these on for 8 hours. I do use all 4 lights for 1 hour at night, but that is only really for a viewing period where i use Osrams with a whiter appearance plus the plant pros. Also my tanks is screened some what with floating plants. I would think that since plant pro combine aspects of the Original your current lighting might look quite pinkish. A 10,000 k marine white would help to balance it out. Personally I would replace both the originals, but this is all entirely down to personal taste. The current lighting is fine for growing plants.


----------



## sdlra (16 May 2011)

What worries me about the marine white is the fact is its 14,000 k which is very blue and encourages algae ? Although plants grow really well and don't have any issues now with it .....so wondering if this could upset everything. Also wondering if four x plant pro is worth looking at or would the balance be wrong ?


----------



## foxfish (16 May 2011)

Your tank sound interesting, how are you managing to use so much light, do you have fish in there, if so how do they coupe with the necessary hight C02 levels?
Have you got a picture of the tank?


----------



## sdlra (16 May 2011)

I do would love to how to I attach pic ?


----------



## foxfish (16 May 2011)

Not the best tutorial but .... http://ukaps.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=30&t=2618


----------



## sdlra (16 May 2011)

<script src='http://imageshack.us/shareable/?i=tylk.mp4&s=98&p=tl' type='text/javascript'></script><noscript>

</noscript>


about month old video.....must update hope it gives you idea though


----------



## Markmark (18 May 2011)

Im running 3x 8w T5 luminaire over 9 gals. 2 white and 1 origional. No pressurised co2 just easycarbo and plant nutrition daily and so far all is well on the algae front. I found the origional tube to pink and dim so the whites balance it out better visually. Dont know kelvin rating of whites as they came as standard along with blu attinic but they are probable cheap ones roughly 10,000k.


----------



## sdlra (23 May 2011)

I now running the 2 marine whites and the 2 plant pro the four only for 4 hrs.....plants pearling nicely ......result


----------

